# Kegerator - Temp Controls Not Working



## sluggerdog (13/8/13)

Hey All,

I just noticed my kegerator temp controls are now not working (it's a craftbrewer kegerator) and the temp is now stuck on Fahrenheit instead of Celsius. The fridge still appears to be working as normal but I cannot change the temp or the display back to Celsius.

I was wondering could this be a loose wire / cord that goes into the back of the controls? I'm pretty sure I put in two separate wires when setting it up so possibly one is loose? I'd prefer to confirm before pulling it apart.

The temp is back to Fahrenheit as my wife turned it off the other day otherwise I wouldn't have known as I don't really need to change the temp much at all.

Thanks


----------



## sluggerdog (15/8/13)

If anyone else ends up with this issue the problem was the buttons on the fridge top stopped connecting to the digital panel behind it. The panel itself was still working.


----------



## CosmicBertie (15/8/13)

I've had this problem with my kegerator. Well, actually, mine just had 'EE' on the display and it beeped, a lot.

The guys at Keg King identified the problem, and a replacement button panel was dispatched. Its a bit of a pain to replace it. You have to remove the top of the kegerator and the PCB which the button panel plugs into is a bit fiddly, but in the end it all worked.


----------



## sluggerdog (15/8/13)

Ahh thanks, I wondered if this was possible to change the buttons or if they were built into the top (I couldn't see a way). I ended up using a second hand scratched up top which has the temp buttons working but I still cannot control the F to C converter. It's better then nothing for now.

Cheers


----------



## CosmicBertie (15/8/13)

If you look on the back of top panel on your kegerator, you'll see two screws. Take those out. I think you also have to remove the font tower too. The lid lifts off, but becareful because there are a few wires running across the top. 

The button panel basically sticks on to the front of the top panel in a recess. A screwdriver or finger nails underneath it will allow you to pull it off. Theres a ribbon cable that needs to be fed through a small slot behind the panel and plugs into a small circuit board which holds the temp display. I found it easier to replace the button panel by removing the circuit board, its just a couple of screws.

Shouldnt take more than 30 mins.

I cried twice when I had to do this. The first time because my kegerator was broken and I was heartbroken, and the second time when I'd fixed it and cold beer was on the go again


----------

